Access Local Environment Variables Using Webpack – Netlify - jesses16
======
jesses16
Hey Brian, question about using the built-in env variables from a netlify
deploy. I am trying to access COMMIT_REF from within webpack using
process.env.COMMIT_REF but it's just blank. Works locally in dev. Do I need to
do something to enable those default env variables in netlify? Thanks!

